# beziehungsweise



## Noviembre26

Hola a todos! 
podría alguien explicarme claramente el significado de beziehungsweise? ya he buscado en el diccionario, pero cuando escucho su uso no logro encontrarle la traduccion exacta al español. No sé concretamente cuándo usarla a esa palabra. Gracias!


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Qué tal!

Nos tienes la frase donde sale esa palabra, para ver el conexto mejor?

Una traducción posible sería "respectivamente", porque en alemán también se dice "respektive" como sinónimo de "beziehungsweise".
Otras posibildades en español son los términos "o sea" o "en otras palabras".

P.e. _"Ich habe Hunger, beziehungsweise ich will jetzt etwas essen" (Tengo hambre, o sea, quiero comer algo ahorita)._

Se usa la palabra para concretar algo que acabas de decir o formarlo en otras palabras para dar más información.


----------



## Noviembre26

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, la verdad que me aclara algunas de las frases que he escuchando. Pero...una frase: könntest du bitte roxar bzw. petrel suchen (software)? aquí funciona como "y" o sea "und"???


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Exacto!

En esta frase que pones parece que la software tiene dos nombres: Roxar y Petrel, verdad? Así que él que hace la petición que que la busques primero la llama Roxar y luego "bzw. Petrel" para precisar a cual software se refiere y para que la encuentres más facilmente.

_"Podrías buscar la software de Roxar, o sea/es decir, Petrel?"_


----------



## heidita

Aquí podría significar simplemente "o".
 Normalmente, estoy de acuerdo con Manuel, lo traduciría por "o sea...

Mira:





> Synonyme: anderenfalls, oder, respektive, sonst
> vergleiche: respektive
> ist Synonym von: anderenfalls, bezüglich,oder, oder, respektive


----------



## Udo

¡ Hola !
Las más veces acierta, como ya dijo DonManuel, _respectivamente. _Realmente no tiene mucho significado propio, la gente la usa como una especie de conjunción y en mi opinión muchas veces debería sustituirse por _und, oder, oder auch_. El hecho de que es tan fácil abreviarla _(bzw.)_ lo hace aplicar con mucha frecuencia por escrito. Se me hace que pasa lo mismo en el español, respectivamente. 
Saludos


----------

